# وسيلة للتعارف حتي لوبالاسماء فقط



## وليد محمود مغاته (28 مارس 2007)

الاسم : وليد مغاته
من الجيزه
جامعة القاهرة - قسم هندسه كييميائيه
خريج 2006
اعمل في شركه لتصنيع حامض الكبريتيك المركز
:32:


----------



## الكيميائي محمود (31 مارس 2007)

الأخ وليد 
أنا الكيميائي محمود 
مشكور على النصيحة من أجل منظفات الغسيل 
لكي أنا أريد خلطة من أجل الملابس البيضاء 
و لك الشكر


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (1 أبريل 2007)

محمد مصطفي محمد مصطفي 
بني سويف 
مهندس كيميائي بشركة خدمات بترولية 
جامعة المنيا 2006


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (1 أبريل 2007)

محمد سمير وحيد
ثالثه هندسه كيمياء--
هندسة القاهرة


----------



## ود الفضل (2 أبريل 2007)

أنا محمد الفضل نجم الدين
من السودان-- المدينة الأبيض
خريج هندسة كيميائية
أعمل في شركة مصفاة الأبيض المحدودة:55:


----------



## مهند عمر سليمان (3 أبريل 2007)

انا مهند عمر سليمان 
السودان-جامعة الخرطوم -قسم الهندسة الكيميائية 
المستوي الثاني


----------



## حمدى على احمد (6 أبريل 2007)

حمدى على احمد 
قنا- مركز قنا 
مهندس كيميائي بشركة لصناعة الورق 
جامعة المنيا 1999
حاصل على دبلومة فى صناعة الورق


----------



## المهندس عادل (7 أبريل 2007)

بطاقتي التعريفية 
المهندس عادل عبد الرسول هاشم 
مهندس كيمياوي 
اعمل مهندس كيمياوي تشغيلي في مصافي الجنوب في العراق


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (7 أبريل 2007)

بطاقة تعارف :

م/ايهاب ابوخلود
مهندس مدني
درسة الدورات التالية (مراقبة ابنيه&مساحه&الرسم ببرنامج الاتوكاد)
مقيم بالسعوديه
الجنسية / فلسطيني
جوال رقم / 0559878987


مع احترامي وتقديري للجميع............(طباسي)


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا ممكن كل واحد يكتب *****ه"

because if there is question in his field 
Exampleالاسم : وليد مغاته
من الجيزه
جامعة القاهرة - قسم هندسه كييميائيه
خريج 2006
اعمل في شركه لتصنيع حامض الكبريتيك المركز
eng_waleed2006***********


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (19 أبريل 2007)

عمرو الجيوشى
هندسة كيميائية 2007 جامعة الاسكندرية


----------



## سيد الهندسة (20 أبريل 2007)

*تعارف*

مصعب عواد :2: 
اردني الجنسية
هندسة كيميائية - جامعة النجاح بفلسطين
خريج 2002 م
اعمل في مصنع ألمنيوم بالدمام بالسعودية
musab_awwad*************
بصراحة هل تتندمون على دراسة الهدسة لكيميائية وتتمنون لو درستم هندسة أخرى؟؟؟


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (20 أبريل 2007)

لا انا كنت احلم بدراستها...و الحمد لله على على تحقيقها


----------



## سيد الهندسة (20 أبريل 2007)

بس الم تجد ةصعوبة بايجاد وظيفة 
حى الرواتب اقل من غيرها كالهندسة المدنية


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (20 أبريل 2007)

فى مصر لا...
لكن انا لو درست الهندسة المدنية سوف اكون مهندس غير كفئ فلا استطيع ان احصل على مرتب عالى..))


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (21 أبريل 2007)

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## bedo80 (24 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا عبدالرحمن خريج هندسه كيميائيه جامعه القاهره 2003
ابحث عن وظيفه بالقاهره لو احد من الزملاء عنده فرصه اتمنى الاتصال بي 
steam80_eng***********
وجزاءه الله خيرا


----------



## bedo80 (24 أبريل 2007)

عنوانى الالكترونى على ال******


----------



## ابونواف999 (24 أبريل 2007)

سيد الهندسة ماهو *****ك ابغى ارسلك مسج


----------



## ابونواف999 (24 أبريل 2007)

سيد الهندسة ماهو بريدك الالكتروني


----------



## bedo80 (24 أبريل 2007)

ممكن الموبايل 0102629099 مصر


----------



## bedo80 (25 أبريل 2007)

my mail is
steam80_eng


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (25 أبريل 2007)

يوم 25 و 26 من شهر ابريل ملتقى التدريب والتوظيف فى هندسه القاهره 
يوجد شركات كتير متميزة وفى منهم طالبين هندسة كيمياء اذهب وشوف


----------



## bedo80 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا محمد هشوف ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (25 أبريل 2007)

انت اصلا بتعمل ولا لا


----------



## bedo80 (25 أبريل 2007)

انا لسه مخلص جيش من اول ابريل


----------



## المهندسة من العراق (25 أبريل 2007)

اني المهندسة مريم / مهندسة كيمياوية من العراق /طالبة ماجستير حاليا وموظفة في شركة استشارات هندسية


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (25 أبريل 2007)

*الكيماوي المصري*

السلام عليكم:55: 
معكم اخوكم كرم 
كيميائي دفعة 2000 عملت لفترة كبيرة في مجال البويات والدهانات 
في التصنيع والاختبارات بالاضافة الي الابحاث والتطوير


----------



## فيصل التميمي (25 أبريل 2007)

فيصل التميمي 
اردني 
جامعة مؤته 
هندسه كيميائيه /2004
مقيم في السعوديه 
عملي في معالجة مياه الشرب


----------



## عرااااقية (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم انا مهندسة الكترونية اعمل في شركة للانتاج Thermo couples اتمنى اي احد عندة معلومات يساعدني بيها وشكرا


----------



## فارس واقى (27 أبريل 2007)

الأخ محمود 
فكرة مبتكرة للتعارف 
وسنتعرف اكثر قريبا


----------



## engzsnj (5 يونيو 2007)

سيد الهندسة قال:


> مصعب عواد :2:
> اردني الجنسية
> هندسة كيميائية - جامعة النجاح بفلسطين
> خريج 2002 م
> ...



السلام عليكم اخ مصعب عواد 
يسعدني ويشرفني التعرف عليك
انا مهندس كيميائي اردني خريج 2005 اعمل حاليا بمصنع مياه بالدمام بالسعودية (الصناعية الثانية)
انا بصراحة نادم على دراسة الهندسة بشكل عاااااااام وليست الهندسة الكيميائية فقط

تشرفنا بمعرفتك


----------



## engzsnj (5 يونيو 2007)

فيصل التميمي قال:


> فيصل التميمي
> اردني
> جامعة مؤته
> هندسه كيميائيه /2004
> ...



السلام عليكم أخ فيصل 
انا زيد الجنيدي مهندس كيميائي اعمل بالسعودية في نفس مجالك 
خريج البوليتكنك (البلقاء) 
مقيم بالدمام


----------



## اوم65 (5 يونيو 2007)

انا عمر قادر مهندس كيمياوي 
خريج 1990 جامعة بغداد
اعمل في مصفى النفط


----------



## فيصل التميمي (5 يونيو 2007)

*هلا والله*

اخوكم فيصل التميمي 

حاب اتعرف على كل الاردنيين في المجال 

00966554222571 هذا رقم جوالي


----------



## abdou151 (5 يونيو 2007)

أنا عبدالرحمن محمد عبده....طالب بالسنة الثانية هندسة كيميائية بأكاديمية الشروق بالقاهرة


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (5 يونيو 2007)

اسامه الفلاحي مهندس كيمياوي خريج جامعه بغداد من مدينه الفلوجه اعمل حاليا في صيدليه لان توضيف ماكو بالعراق بسبب الاوضاع السيئه التي نعيش بها. وتقبلوني زميل لكم وبارك الله بيكم ....


----------



## محمودالعراقي (6 يونيو 2007)

محمود رشيد
خريج هندسة كيمياوية جامعة بغداد (2000)
اعمل في وزارة النفط
تحياتي لكل المشتركين في منتدانا الجميل والرائع


----------



## wasem81_dy (6 يونيو 2007)

وسيم الدروبي خريج كلية الكيمياء من جامعة البعث سوريا 
أعمل في معمل مياه غازية في حمص 
أرجو أن نتعاون من أجل القيام بمشاريع صغيرة 
و


----------



## مهند عبد المنعم (10 يونيو 2007)

البطاقه 
علي عبد الحسين 
مهندس كيمياوي 2004 
جامعه البصره/العراق 
اعمل في معمل الاسمده (اليوريا )
افخر بقسمي واجد واجد
كيمياوي القسم الضاوي.......... تحياتي


----------



## م.اسماءمحمد (11 يونيو 2007)

المهندسة اسماء محمد

فلسطين/ خريجة جامعة النجاح الوطنية 2006

هندسة كيميائية


----------



## وليد8888 (11 يونيو 2007)

صفوت 
هندسة انتاج 2006 جامعة حلوان 
مصر


----------



## وليد8888 (11 يونيو 2007)

م.اسماءمحمد قال:


> المهندسة اسماء محمد
> 
> فلسطين/ خريجة جامعة النجاح الوطنية 2006
> 
> هندسة كيميائية


اهلا بك اختى م/ اسماء محمد 
لقد قمتى بارسال رسالة خاصة الى بتاريخ عبارة عن ثلالث نقاط (...) و توقيع جميل يحمل اسمك
فارجو ان كنتى ترغبين فى اى مساعدة او معلومة فانا جاهز


----------



## مهند عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2007)

م.اسماءمحمد قال:


> المهندسة اسماء محمد
> 
> فلسطين/ خريجة جامعة النجاح الوطنية 2006
> 
> هندسة كيميائية


جزيل الشكر عيني اسما على رسالتك


----------



## مهند عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2007)

تحياتي استاذ علي


----------



## مهند عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2007)

عيني اسماء ان احتاجيتي شي انة حاظر


----------



## م.اسماءمحمد (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا كتير اخي مهند 
ان شالله احتجت مساعدة في مجالي رح اطلب منك تساعدني
حضرتك مهندس كيميائي؟


----------



## مهند عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2007)

ممكن سوال
عيني اسماء


----------



## مهند عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2007)

عيني اسماء انة ممنون منك على هاذي الاخلاق والاهتمام 
انة مو مهندس كيميائي
انة مهندس ميكانيك بس لاجلك اصير مهندس كيميائي
مع امتناني


----------



## taam233 (14 يونيو 2007)

تقى تحمد 
هندسة كيميائية -جامعة لامام المهدي 
خامسة - السودان


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (29 يونيو 2007)

انا مهندسة كيميائية 
خريجة جامعة النجاح فلسطين 2005
اعمل في شركة لصناعة الادوية في فلسطين
والحمد لله الشغل منيح 
وممتع والخبرة كويسة 
اتمنى التوفيق لجميع المهندسين والمهندسات الكيماويين
والسلام عليكم


----------



## هدى رضا (29 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اني هدى رضا
حاصلة على شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة الكيمياوية اعمل مدرس مساعد في كلية الهندسة احتاج مساعدتكم اخواني محتاجة موضوع بحث نظري وليس عملي لان الاجهزة عندنا في العراق شحيحة واني محتاجة للموضوع ضروري جدا جدا وهذا *****ي لليرغب بمساعدتي والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## هدى رضا (29 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اني مهندسة كيمياوية وحاصلة على الماجستير في هذا الاختصاص اعمل في كلية الهندسة كمدرس مساعد محتاجة مساعدتكم اخواني في بحث نظري لان الاجهزة عندنا في العراق شحيحة واني محتاجة لهذا البحث جدا جدا وهذا *****ي لاي شخص عنده استعداد للمساعدة وجزاكم الله عني كل خير والسلام عليكم (هدى رضا) cheng_huda***********


----------



## ennnsaaan (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم..

عفوا بدي اسألك سؤال يا ..بلاد العرب اوطاني وبتمنا انك تساعديني 
انا طالب فلسطيني بدي ادرس هندسة كيميائية بدي اسألك هل بتنصحيني انو فوتها 
والشي التاني شو ممكن اتخصص حتى صير نصنع ادوية وشغلات متل هيك...
ويسلموو


----------



## ennnsaaan (2 يوليو 2007)

ويا ريت اي حدا بحب المساعدة يحكيلي


----------



## مزيونة عمان (3 يوليو 2007)

أمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أنا : مجهولة.
أدرس:
هندسة كيميائية معااااااااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## سعود الخزاعلة (4 يوليو 2007)

محمد يعقوب ابوبكر
مواليد اربد -الاردن 6/6/1988
الهندسة الكيميائية سنة اولى جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية
ما رأيكم بتخصص الهندسة الكيميائية اذا كان الطالب معدله جيد جدا بعد التخرج.............!!! من حيث سرعة ايجاد الوظيفة والرواتب والحوافز ..


----------



## ennnsaaan (4 يوليو 2007)

شباب يا ريت اي حدا بفهم بالهندسة الكيميائية يخدمنا وينصحنا بالمجال هادا


----------



## فيصل التميمي (4 يوليو 2007)

*الله يسامحك*

بالنسبه للسائلين عن الهندسه الكيميائيه ودراستها انا اقول ابعد عن الاشر وغنيله 

اما الاخت مزيونه فهل انت من عمان ام الاردن 

وشكرا


----------



## الصويل (4 يوليو 2007)

عبدالحكيم الصويل 
ليبى خريج 1995 
أشتغل بمحطة انتاج طاقة كهربية مزدوجة ( غازية بخارية ) 
رئيس مكتب تشغيل محطة تحلية وغلاية مساعدة ومساعدا لرئيس القسم .


----------



## fadiragb (6 يوليو 2007)

فادي - سورية - خريج 2003
fadiragb*yahoo


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (15 يوليو 2007)

تحياتي يا nnnsss........ 
الهندسة الكيميائية تخصص رائع واحنا في جامعة النجاح ما في تخصصات فرعية 
بامكانك تكمل ماجستير تركيب ادوية 
والله يوفقك 
واذا بدك اي مساعدة في مجالات الادوية انا جاهزة


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (15 يوليو 2007)

هلا اخت اسماء 
انا خريجة جامعة النجاح الوطنية 2005 بشتغل في شركة ادوية 
والحمد لله 
كيف كانت الدراسة 
وشو بتعملي هلأ؟
اكيد انا بعرفك 
سلام


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (15 يوليو 2007)

اخي مصعب 
تحياتي 
كيف الصحة 
انا خريجة جامعة النجاح الوطنية 2005
قسم الهندسة الكيميائية 
انا بشتغل في فلسطين في شركة ادوية 
بتمنالك التوفيق في السعودية 
كيف الشغل ان شاء الله تمام
كل التوفيق


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (15 يوليو 2007)

المهندس ايهاب ابو خلود 
تحياتي 
واهلا بكل قسم الهندسة المدنية ضيوف لدينا 
والله .... همة طلاب الهندسة جبارة 
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
بلاد العرب اوطاني - فلسطين - جامعة النجاح الوطنية -2005


----------



## ennnsaaan (16 يوليو 2007)

بتشكرك كتير اختي بلاد العرب اوطاني
انا بحب الهندسة الكيميائية كتير 
بس الكل بخوفني منها ..اول شي انو ما في الها مجال ودراسة وتعب عالفاضي 
يا ريت تخبريني عنها وتفيديني 
وبتشكرك كمان مرة ..


----------



## امير العراق (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اركان ابو عبيده ماجستير هندسه كيمياوية تدريسي في جامعة تكريت العراق

رسالة خاصة الى محمد سمير وحيد اود اكمال دراستي على الدكتوراة في جامعة القاهرة هل بامكانك ان تسال لي على اجور الدراسة وكذلك هل الدراسة بحث وكورسات ام فقط بحث. واكون شاكرا جدا


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (16 يوليو 2007)

وياكم اسامه الاغةوات 
بكالوريوس هندسه كيمياويه / الجامعه التكنلوجيه / ابحث عن عمل 
تحياتي لا حلى كرووب


----------



## engzsnj (16 يوليو 2007)

سعود الخزاعلة قال:


> محمد يعقوب ابوبكر
> مواليد اربد -الاردن 6/6/1988
> الهندسة الكيميائية سنة اولى جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية
> ما رأيكم بتخصص الهندسة الكيميائية اذا كان الطالب معدله جيد جدا بعد التخرج.............!!! من حيث سرعة ايجاد الوظيفة والرواتب والحوافز ..



السلام عليكم اخي محمد
انا خريج جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية البوليتكنك - تقدير جيد جدا
ابشرك بأن سوق العمل في الاردن (بالمناسبة انا الآن بالسعودية) لا يحتاج لمعدلاتنا ولا لتقديراتنا ولا حتى لتخصصنا
المهم يكون معك شهادة (فقط شهادة) صدقني نحن بدائيين في مجال الهندسة (من الناحية العلمية) لأبعد حد وما يهمنا في الوقت الحاضر هو كيف تجني الارباح

عالعموم اكيد رح تلاقي وظيفة لكن من المستحيل تلاقي الوظيفة اللي بتحلم فيها والامتيازات والحوافز اللي بتستحقها

نصيحتي لا تعتمد على الوظيفة ودورلك شغلة تستثمر فيها
يا سيدي صاحب البقالة وسايق التكسي بيطلع اكثر من رواتبنا

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## engzsnj (16 يوليو 2007)

مزيونة عمان قال:


> أمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أنا : مجهولة.
> أدرس:
> هندسة كيميائية معااااااااااااااااااااااكم



بالتوفيق يا اختي مزيونة عمان

انتي اي سنة؟ اتمنى لك التوفيق
في اي جامعة تدرسين؟ لا تقولي البوليتكنك

انا خريجها وما اتمنى حد يدرس فيها


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الطيب أبوالقاسم الشريف
مهندس كيميائي خريج 2004
ليبي 
اعمل في شركة اوكسي ليبا للنفط
في ادارة المشروعات والخدمات الفنيه
ولدينا توكيل شركة بتروجيت الفرنسيه
اساعد الوالد في ادارة هذه الشركه احيانا
وعملت قرابة السنه في مصنع الحديد والصلب في ادارة الاختزال 
ممكن مراسلتي على ****** 
taeeb_81
و السلام ختام


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (16 يوليو 2007)

الطيب أبوالقاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الطيب أبوالقاسم الشريف
> مهندس كيميائي خريج 2004
> ليبي
> ...


شكرا لكم
والسلام ختام


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (19 يوليو 2007)

تحياتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي للهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## أسامة الخيال (26 يوليو 2007)

فكرة جميلة يا باشمهندس وليد محمود مغاتة وتشرفنا بمعرفتك أنت والزملاء


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (27 يوليو 2007)

م. هناء 
خريجة جامعة النجاح الوطنية 2005
مهندسة كيميائية 
اعمل في شركة ادوية في فلسطين تحية لكل المهندسين الكيميائيييين من الشرق للغرب ومن الشمال للجنوب 
تحياتي للجميع يا كيماويين


----------



## مجدوليو (27 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا محمد فتحي 
مهندس كيميائي - هندسه المنيا 2006


----------



## betalnile (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مهندسة كيميائية مع وقف التنفيذ لأنى بحضر في الماجسير حاليا
من السودان
تخرجت من Saint Louis University بالفلبين 2006
بحضر ماستر في الهندسة البيئية
لكم ألف تحية


----------



## eng85603 (31 يوليو 2007)

s.k.mahde
انا خريج هندسه كيميائيه جامهه بغداد=العراق


----------



## فلسطين المسلمة (2 أغسطس 2007)

كيفك يا اخ مصعب سلم كتيير على بداية وعلى الاخ عاصم
بصراحة انا نادمة على اني درست هندسة كيميائية السبب عدم وجود مجالات لهذا التخصص في فلسطين و تعبت كثيرا للحصول على وظيفة ولكن الان و الحمد لله في شركة في نابلس


----------



## taha2x (7 أغسطس 2007)

احمد نصارى 
هندسه كيميائيه 
طالب


----------



## محمد65 (8 أغسطس 2007)

الكثير يخلط بين الهندسه الكيمياويه وعلوم كيمياء
محمد هندسه كيمياويه الجامعه التكنولوجيه العراق


----------



## مهند عمر سليمان (9 أغسطس 2007)

لماذا طول الغياب يا BENTALNILEياجميل ياريت لوتكلميني عن دراسة الهندسة الكيميائية في الفلبين وخصوصا الENVIROMENTAL ENGانا في انتظار ردك علي احر من الجمر
بريدي هو
mohanad468 البريد في ******(YAHOO)
علي فكرة انا طالب هندسة كيميائية في جامعة الخرطوم


----------



## sayed nasr (11 أغسطس 2007)

الاسم / السيد نصر
من القاهرة 
خريج جامعة المنيا - قسم الهندسة الكيميائية
اعمل بمصع انتاج الصلب المخصوص فى شركة ضمن انتاجها ( انتاج الصلب المخصوص )


----------



## waldzahra (11 أغسطس 2007)

سلام 
د. طارق
طالب باحث الكيمياء التحليلية
جامعة الحسن الثاني كلية العلوم الداربيضاء المغرب


----------



## كيميائي04 (11 أغسطس 2007)

جامعة الخرطوم 
كلية الهندسة والعمارة
قسم الهندسة الكيميائية 
المستوى الرابع


----------



## ENG_NERMO (13 أغسطس 2007)

_انا اسمى نرمين_
_اقيم فى مصر فى محافظة الاسكندريه_
_جامعة الاسكندرية - قسم الهندسه الكيميائية_
_انا حاليا فى السنة الثالثة_

_وبجد انا سعيدة بهذا القسم جداً مع انى مكنتش حباهفى البداية_

_my mail : __[email protected] _


----------



## مهندسة نورا (13 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا 
انا مهندسة نورا هندسة بناء وانشاءات


----------



## الحسن المجتبى (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
التميمي
مهندس مدني بدرجة ماجستير من كلية الهندسة جامعة بغداد
مدرس مساعد


----------



## ChE lOrD (13 أغسطس 2007)

جابر أحمد 
هنسة كيميائية - مستوى ثالث
جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن 
الظهران - السعودية
yami_jaber(******)


----------



## البرنس الحزين (14 أغسطس 2007)

بكري الطريفي
هندسة كيميائية -المستوى الرابع -السودان
مقيم بالسعودية


----------



## مهندسة نورا (15 أغسطس 2007)

انا مهندسة نورا
بناء وانشاءات الجامعة التكنولوجية


----------



## مهندسة نورا (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
مهندسة نورا بناءوانشاءات الجامعةالتكنولوجية


----------



## محمود منطاش (15 أغسطس 2007)

محمود عبدالحكيم
طالب بقسم الهندسه الكيميائيه
كلية الهندسه - جامعة القاهره


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم صي (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
محمد عبد الرحيم صيدم
هندسة معدات طبية/سنة ثانية
ادرس بجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا بصنعا-اليمن
فلسطيني-/saidoom88*************
ومقيم في السعودية-الدمام
جوال/0508547366
وعندي خلفية ملمة ومبدع بالكيمياء وعندي معلومات جيدة فيها
فمن يرغب بأي مساعدة فأنا تحت أمركم
سلام


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم صي (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة ياشباب قلنا نتعارف ونساعد بعض على العلم بس للأسف بعضكم قلبوها تعارف للبنات
لا الي بدو يتعرف في اماكن غير هالمنتدى يدور عليها
بس هذا مكان للعلم ومش للتعرف والعلاقات
أرجو ان تتخلصو من هذا الداء 
وأسف على ازعاجي لكم.........وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (23 أغسطس 2007)

انا ماهر ابو خلف
من فلسطين واعيش بالقدس
بتمنالكوا زيارتها عن قريب
بعمل بالتجرة وبفكر افتح مصنع للمنظفات 
شوا رئيكوا اقدم على هل خطوة ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا شووووووووووووااااااا؟؟؟
رئيكو يا مهندسين


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## مهندسة نورا (27 أغسطس 2007)

حلو مشروع جيد لكن هل خططت للمشروع جيدا


----------



## م.رضوان (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم مهندسة نورا
ممكن تشرحي شو المشروع


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (28 أغسطس 2007)

أخي م.رضوان

ممكن الأخت نورا بتتحدث عن مشروع مصنع منظفات

صحيح أخت نورا ؟


----------



## فايز النشواتي (29 أغسطس 2007)

فايز النشواتي
كيميائي
جامعة دمشق 1997
موظف
ومدرس لمادتي الكيمياء والفيزياء والرياضيات
جوال 0933631381


----------



## eng85603 (29 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا وسهلا انا المهندسهs.k.m خريجه هندسه كيميائيه جامعه بغداد لكل من يود المساعدة انا في الخدمه


----------



## المدحق (1 سبتمبر 2007)

وليد
Waleed2005_7"ه*****************


----------



## ميسو فلسطين (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مرحباااا , انا عضو جديد هون ممممممم سنة خامسة هندسة كيميائية 
انا ما بندم على اني درست هندسة كيميائية بس بشكل عام برأيي الهندسة مش للبنات  بس اكيد هو تخصص حلو ومفيد كتييييييييييير وبالنهاية العلم ما في حدا بندم عليه  بس اكيد اكيد عنا مجال العمل للمهندس الكيميائي كتير محدود بس ان شاء الله نلاقي شغل بس نتخرج يا رب


----------



## Elia21 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الاسم : علي مازن يوسف 
التخصص : بكلوريوس هندسه كيمياوي 
سنه التخرج : 2007
الجنسيه : عراقي 
الاقامه : U.a.e
العمل : ابحث عن عمل حتى الان 
نظرتي الى تخصصي : كنت ولازال اعشق تخصصي واحساسي كان اني استطيع ان اكون مبدع به ولكن للاسف لايتم تشغيل الى من هم اصحاب الخبره الكبيره 
اتمنى ان اعمل في مجال تكرير النفط لان رغبتي كانت هندسه نفط ولكن معدلي لم يسمح لي


----------



## علي توفيق (1 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
علي توفيق
عراقي
جامعة بغداد 1994
صاحب شركة لصناعة مواد التجميل في بغداد
التخصص شامبو وكريمات وزيوت شعر وجل ومزيلات شعر
مستورد للمواد الاولية الداخلةفي صناعة الشامبو والمواد الاخرى من الهند
نحمد الله عدد كل شي لانني درست الهندسة الكيماوية لانه بفضل دراستي الهندسة حققت كل ما ماملك والحمد لله على نعم الله التامات. اخوكم من العراق


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

بيئبليلسييسلب


----------



## سعيد عطيه الغامدي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سعيد عطيه الغامدي - خريج هندسة كيميائية 2001 بتقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف

اعمل ناظر تشغيل في شركة سابك

بالتوفيق للجميع
ghamdisa3
hotmail.com


----------



## wowo9 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

انا وليد
من الجزائر 
مهندس دولة كيمياء صناعية
سنة خامسة


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (9 مارس 2008)

_محمدجاسم احمد_
_العراق _
_اعمل في شركه مصافي الشمال -بيجي_
_اعشق الكيمياء العضويهوالحسنات البتروليه_
_خريج علوم كيمياء جامعه -المستنصريه_
_احب الموقع ججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججدا سلامي_


----------



## اشرف تبريد (9 مارس 2008)

اشرف تبريد 
فنى تبريد 
اتمنى ان اجد عمل بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه
اتمنى ان اعيش فى مكان يسكنه الحبيب محمد


----------



## اشرف تبريد (1 أبريل 2008)

أشرف تبريد 
أعمل فى شركه تصدير واستيراد
فنى تبريد غرف تبريد سريع
تصميم لوحات تحكم كهربى


----------



## على منصورى (1 أبريل 2008)

على يوسف ابراهيم 
من السودان 
هندسة كيميائية جامعة الخرطوم


----------



## اشرف تبريد (1 أبريل 2008)

أشرف تبريد
ألأخلاص أن يستوى عندك
المدح والذم


----------



## اشرف تبريد (4 أبريل 2008)

اشرف تبريد
مصرى 
تذكرو جميعا
اليوم هو يوم اليتيم
اقل شيء ممكن تعملة
امسح على راس يتيم


----------



## اشرف تبريد (4 أبريل 2008)

اشرف تبريد
تذكر ان الحبيب
صلىاللة علية وسلم
كان يتيم


----------



## اشرف تبريد (4 أبريل 2008)

اشرف تبريد
صلوا على الحبيب محمد


----------



## مونيا الليبية (4 أبريل 2008)

انا خريجة جامعة الفاتح بطرابلس ليبيا
هندسة كيميائية


----------



## البسبوسة (4 أبريل 2008)

ايمن 
خريج مركز تقنى ميكانيكا انتاج ليبيا -جنزور


----------



## بشار رائد (5 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا انا مهندس كيميائي خريج الاردن من كلية الهندسة التكنولوجيا البولتيكنك ادعوا جميع خريجي البولتكنك وخاصة المغتربين التواصل عبر هذا الموقع او اي وسيلة إتصال مناسبة دفعة 2005-2006-2007


----------



## بشار رائد (5 أبريل 2008)

انا زيد الجنيدي مهندس كيميائي اعمل بالسعودية في نفس مجالك 
خريج البوليتكنك (البلقاء) 
مقيم بالدمام
__________________
Most People Don't Plan to Fail
They Fail to Plan
مرحبا مهندس زيد لماذا التشاؤم من الهندسة الكيماوية وانا اعرفك انك كنت من الطلاب المتفوقين انت وعبدالله عند الدكتور محمد الشناق للتواصل عبر الموقع ارسل رسالة خاصة انا ايضآ في السعودية​


----------



## بشار رائد (5 أبريل 2008)

تحية خاصة للمهندس زيد الجنيدي زميلك في نفس الجامعة


----------



## zmzamia25 (21 يوليو 2008)

مزمل عبدالله محمد حس
الخرطوم _ا لسودان
هندسة كيميائية جامعة الجزيرة
خريج2008


----------



## الصبري (21 يوليو 2008)

خالد الصبري
اليمن 
مهندس كيميائي 
أعمل في مجال اغاز الطبيعي المسال Lng


----------



## احمد حباب (28 يوليو 2008)

أنا احمد كيمائي اريد التعرف على مهندسين للتعاون في مشروع لتصنيع مولادات كهرباء عن طريق الماء أرجو مراسلتي على ahmadhabbab
@
yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhho.com
or 
hotmaillllllllllllllllllllll.com


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شرفني كثيرا الانضمام الى منتداكم الجميل والفريد من نوعه ...فقد استفدت منه كثيرا
اشكركم جميعا اخوتي في الله
اسمي نسرين وانا خريجة جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا و حاملة لشهادة هندسة كيميائية
الحمد لله رب العالمين​


----------



## انجينيير (29 يوليو 2008)

محمد الزبير - جامعة الجزيرة -هندسة كيميائية- السودان 1999 مقيم بالسعودية
ضبط الجودة - مواد البناء الصناعة


----------



## مصفى النجف (29 يوليو 2008)

مازن حلبوص
كيمياوي في مختبر السيطرة النوعية لمصفى النجف


----------



## الحسام رسمي (30 يوليو 2008)

الحسام رسمي 
هندسة كيميائية
جدة - السعودية
خريج 2000


----------



## مهنديان (9 أغسطس 2008)

مهند الخزرجي
من مواليد 1981
مهندس انتاج ومعادن/العراق-بغداد


----------



## محمد ابو شرف (10 أغسطس 2008)

محمد من فلسطين 
هندسه كيماويه , جامعة النجاح الوطنيه 
خريج جديد :14:


----------



## برج التقطير (12 أغسطس 2008)

محمد الحاج عبدالله
خريج 2008
هندسة كيميائية


----------



## محسن النقيب (16 أغسطس 2008)

محسن النقيب
التخصص : بكلوريوس هندسه كيمياوي 
سنه التخرج : / ليبيا /جامعة ناصر / 1997
الجنسيه : يمني 
العمل : (7 سنوات في مصانع البلاستيك+ 4سنوات في مجال النفط)


----------



## zmzamia25 (16 أغسطس 2008)

برج التقطير قال:


> محمد الحاج عبدالله
> خريج 2008
> هندسة كيميائية


 
تحياتي لك ود الحاج 25 كيمياء
اخوك مزمل عبدالله


----------



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (16 أغسطس 2008)

محمد عبد اللطيف
خريج 1995
هندسة كيميائية
جامعة الاسكندريه
اعمل في معالجة مياه الشرب في المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## المهندس ريان عدنان (25 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم ريان عدنان
طالب السنه الاخيرة في الهندسة الكيميائية التطبيقية
في كلية ينبع الصناعية بالهيئة الملكية بينبع
من السعودية
جوال 00966555510345


----------



## معتز التجاني (26 أغسطس 2008)

المعتز علي التيجاني طالب هندسه بالمستوى الثالث هندسه كيميائيه جامعه العلوم والتقانه


----------



## طالب علم صغير (28 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله كان تشرفنا بمعرفتكم جميعا 
عسى الله ان ينفع بعلمكم الامة الاسلامية 
اما انا 
ماهر من سوريا دراستي اعدادية فقط لكني مهتم بالكيمياء واحاول التعلم عن طريق الكتب والنت واطبق ما اتعلمه وارجو منكم جميعا زيارة موضوعي نادي المنظفات والتعليق وتصحيح الاخطاء وانا لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## عارف10 (30 أغسطس 2008)

عبد الستار سهيل 
مهندس دولة في هندسة الاساليب تخصص هندسة المحيط
جزائري الجنسية
اعمل في شركة Halliburton energy service
لاجل اي مساعدة : 
e-mail: abdessettar_souhail***********
بالتوفيق لكل الاخوان ان شاء الله


----------



## عارف10 (30 أغسطس 2008)

abdessettar_souhail***********


----------



## دانا فلسطين (30 أغسطس 2008)

دانا
هندسة كيميائية سنة تانية
جامعة النجاح الوطنية -نابلس


----------



## saibouce (31 أغسطس 2008)

abdelkader
ingenieur d etat en genie des procédées
option cryogenie
université des sciences et de technologie houari boumediene algerie


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وشكرا جزيلا علي ردوددكم وانا سعيد جدا بالتعرف عليكم جميعا فلقد ضم هذا الموقع نخبة لا باس بها من جميع الدول العربية
من مهندسين وطلاب 
ونتمني دائما ان نتعاون جميعا من اجل نهضة وتقدم الهندسة الكيميائية
متشكر جدا
اخوكم : وليد شعراوي محمود


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انا الكيميائى / محمد عبدالوهاب 
مصر اعمل فى التحاليل الطبيه وتحليه المياه


----------



## ليث محمد جعفر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

محمد جعفر
مهندس كيمياوي اقدم
جامعة بغداد1997
حاليا مدير قسم في معمل انتاج مساحيق التنظيف
ولي خبره كبيره في صناعة الصوابين بكل انواعها
مع التحيه للجميع


----------



## المهندسه ليى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الاسم : ليى
خريجة الجامعه التكتلوجية قسم الهندسة الكيمياوية فرع الوحدات الصناعية 
سنة التخرج 2007 
اعمل حاليا في مجال البيئة
تحياتي وسلامي للجميع


----------



## محمد صلاحات (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بطاقتي التعريفية 
محمد احمد صلاحات 
طالب سنة خامسة في جامعة النجاح الوطنية \فلسطين
هندسة كيميائية
00972599391362 
طموحي ان اكون متميز في عملي
اطلب من الاخوة بعدم البخل علينا في اعطاءنا فرص للعمل في بلادي
شكرا


----------



## محمد صلاحات (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن نتعرف عليكي مهندسة دانا


----------



## مهندس وعد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس وعد \
وعد احمد 
مهندس ميكانيك
الجنسية \ عراقي 
اعمل في شركة مصافي الشمال \ بيجي 
في وحدات انتاج البخار وانتاج الماء الايوني ( تعاملات المياه) ووحدات الr.o


----------



## رياض الحسني (3 ديسمبر 2008)

رياض الحسني مهندس كيميائي عراقي الاصل
اعمل في شركة باير لصناعة الادويه في ليفركوزن
المانيا خريج الجامعة التكنلوجية -بغداد
عام 1990


----------



## زينة ال (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم المهندسة زينة من العراق 
خريجة هندسة سيطرة ونظم تخصص سيطرة 
الجامعة التكنلوجية - بغداد


----------



## هادي كيم (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عبدالهادي محمد عبدالهادي
بكالوريوس هندسة كيميائية
جامعة البعث 2007
حاليا ادرس ماجستير هندسة العمليات
وابحث عن عمل في احدى شركات النفط او البتروكيماويات او أحد المصانع الكيميائية


----------



## adoula144 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

عادل بالقاصي


----------



## adoula144 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

عادل بالقاضي 
سنة رابعة مهندس وقاية و الامن صناعي 
جامعة باتنة _ الجزائر 
213772759941+


----------



## ebnbatota (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا نفسى اعرف طريقه عمل الشاور جيل وبلسم الشعر
ضرورى
ابن بطوطه


----------



## ebnbatota (23 ديسمبر 2008)

حد فيكم يعرف طريقه عمل الشاور جل 
وبلسم الشعر 
ولا ايه؟


----------



## ebnbatota (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الظاهر ان مفيش حد موجود دلوقتى بس انا والله محتاجه ضرورى
:3:اخوكم ابن بطوطه:63:


----------



## ebnbatota (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الظاهر ان مفيش حد موجود 
بس انا والله محتاجها ضرورى 
وجزاكم الله كل خير
اخوكم ابن بطوطه


----------



## abdach (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عبد الرحمان من الجزائر خريج المدرسة العليا للهندسة اطمح للعمل في الخليج
للتواصل[email protected]


----------



## ebnbatota (23 ديسمبر 2008)

انا ابن بطوطه 
من المنصورة
كليه تجارة جامعه المنصورة
بحلم يكون عندى مصنع مستحضرات تجميل 
وبشتغل حاليا فى الجل
رقم موبايلى0107329618
ebnbatota_1987 على ******ووووووووووووو


----------



## الخزامى87 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الخزامى 
ادرس الهندسة الكيميائية
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية
سنة رابعة
أود أن أطلب من الأخ المهندس وليد مغاته لو يزودني بأي دراسة اقتصادية لمصنع حمض الكبريتيك وحبذا لو كانت الدراسة خاصة بالأردن خاصة الكلفة المواد والأدوات المستخدمة


----------



## Eng.Amir (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا المهندس عامر طالب حسين.
من العراق ,, خريج سنة 2002.
اعمل كمهندس في شركة تابعة لوزارة الصناعة والمعادن.
عملت كمهندس مدني .
الحقيقة الى الآن لم اعمل كمهندس كيمياوي,, وانا اعاني جدا من هذه المسألة.


----------



## رياض ابوعيبه (5 يناير 2009)

انا رياض سعد ابوعيبه
هندسة كيميائية من جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض


----------



## chengmagdys (22 أبريل 2009)

مجدى صالح
هندسة كيميائية 2003
ابو قير للاسمدة
الامونيا و نترات النشادر


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (22 أبريل 2009)

الاسم : مصطفى محمد محمود
خريج كليه العلوم جامعه عين شمس 
تقدير جيد 2007 
اعمل فى شركه للاستيراد و توريد المواد الكيماويه 
افكر فى عمل مشروع لتصنيع التنر و النفط 
اتمنى ان يساعدنى احد 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## العراقي... خالد (22 أبريل 2009)

خالد حسين رحيمة - مدرس مساعد/جامعة بغداد/قسم الهندسة الكيمياوية ماجستير 2005


----------



## chengmagdys (22 أبريل 2009)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم . اولا اعتذر عن طيلة الفترة الماضية لعدم دخول الموقع نظرا لظروف تغيير عملي وسفري للكويت ولكن احب ان اتواصل معاكم دائما واشكركم شكرا جزيلا علي مواصلة الموضوع الذي تواصل لمدة عام وسوف اقوم جاهد بعمل جدول بكل المهندسين وتخصصاتهم لتحديد اوجه الاستفادة . ممن يكون عونا لنا جميعا في زيادة معرفتنا بكل الصناعات الكيميائية وشكرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد جاسم احمد 
اعمل كيمياوي اقدم 
شركه مصافي الشمال \بيجي العراق


----------



## hany hady (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كل عام وانتم والامة الاسلامية بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر
الاسم زكريا الباشا من عين شمس القاهرة 
خريج تجارة القاهرة
واعمل فى مجال المنظفات امتلك مصنع البركة للمظفات
انا اعمل فى هذا المجال لانى وجد فية متعة جميلة وتمنيت ان اكون دارس هذا المجال لان هذا المجال هوة مجالات الابداع الممتع واسعد اوقاتى التى اقضيها فى العمل والانتاج


----------



## abu bassam (20 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوكم محمد سليمان 
خريج هندسه كميائيه تطبيقيه 2008 
كليه الجبيل الصناعيه - السعوديه 
اعمل بمصفاه ارامكو وشل البتروليه كنت اعمل بالمصفاة منذ 2002 مشغل, واكملت, والان ولله الحمد منذ 11 شهراً اعمل على مشروع التخرج بتصميم مصنع للاثيلين جلايكول.


----------



## كيمكو نت (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اني عبدالرحمن من العراق مهندس كيمياوي تخرجت من الجامعه التكنلوجيه في بغداد وانا الان طالب ماجستر في جامعه البوليتيخ في اوكرانيا ........ فرصه سعيده


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
كل عام والجميع بخير
تقبل الله منا ومنكم
اخوكم/محسن مختار
كيميائى كلية العلوم جامعة المنصوره 2002
اعمل فى مجال الصباغه والتجهيز
بالاضافه الى صناعة المواد المساعده
للصباغه والتجهيز


----------



## جوال نت (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

وكل عام وانتم بخير 

المهندس وليد 

ممكن دراسة جدوى لمصنع حمض الكبريتيك او تزويدي بوسيلة اتصال بك بالكويت ؟

الاخ مهندس المحبة امل ترك وسيلة اتصال الاخ وليد وعدم حذفها ان اضافها للحاجه الماسه لخبراته وكل عام وانت بخير

( وضع وسائل أتصال مخالفة للقوانين التي أرتأتها أدارة الموقع وأنا تنفيذي لقوانين الأدارة ويمكنك أخذ وسيلة الأتصال وذلك بالتراسل بينك وبين الأخ وليد مع الشكر والتقدير ......... المشرف)


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الكيميائي / أحمد محمد هشام 
بكالوريوس علوم كيمياء خاصة / جامعة الازهر / 2005 
حاليا اعمل بالسعودية في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير اعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركة وتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 

احمد نجيب الحديثي 
مهندس كيمياوي خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية في بغداد 
فرع الوحدات الصناعية 
سنة التخرج 2003 
اعمل حاليا في احد فروع شركة توزيع المنتجات النفطية 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا 

مع التقدير 
م . احمد نجيب الحديثي


----------



## mohammad obaji (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
محمد عبد القادر عبه جي 
سوري - ادرس بجامعة حلب كلية العلوم كيمياء تطبيقية سنة رابعة


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا _ وتقبل الله منا ومنكم _ وادعوا الله ان يرفع بينا الامة الإسلامية ويرجع العزة الينا _ اعتذر للجميع كثيرا عن التغيب الطويل عن الموقع الذي اعتبره بمثابة بيتي _ واعتبر اعضاؤه هم اخواني _ واتقدم بخالص التهنئه للعاملين علي الموقع للنجاح الذي تحقق للموقع فاصبح من اشهر المواقع في العالم العرب وهذا بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالي ثم ادارة الموقع ثم الأعضاء القدامي والجدد
الله اعز الاسلام بينا.
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

وليد محمود مغاته قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا _ وتقبل الله منا ومنكم _ وادعوا الله ان يرفع بينا الامة الإسلامية ويرجع العزة الينا _ اعتذر للجميع كثيرا عن التغيب الطويل عن الموقع الذي اعتبره بمثابة بيتي _ واعتبر اعضاؤه هم اخواني _ واتقدم بخالص التهنئه للعاملين علي الموقع للنجاح الذي تحقق للموقع فاصبح من اشهر المواقع في العالم العرب وهذا بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالي ثم ادارة الموقع ثم الأعضاء القدامي والجدد
> الله اعز الاسلام بينا.
> وتقبل الله منا ومنكم



منور معانا أخي وليد وإن شاء الله تبقى معانا أخ وصديق منور الموقع طول الوقت بمواضيعك ومشاركاتك وإن شاء الله تقضي وقت وتكون مستفيد في خبرتك الهندسية وإلى الأمام ......


----------



## عبد الله الضلعي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

عبد الله الضلعي طالب جامعة حضرموت المستوى الثالث هندسة كيميائية وان شاء الله عما قريب في ارقى شرمات النفط العالمية


----------



## عبد الله الضلعي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

العفو شركات النفط العالمية وليس الشرمات


----------



## عبد الله الضلعي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الى الاخ محمد سليمان ارجو ان استطيع ان اتواصل معك باي وسيلة اذا كان وقتك يسمح لي بذلك


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (25 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد محمود خليل 
السنة الرابعة قسم الهندسة الكيميائية 
جامعة الاسكندرية


----------



## سكينة آدم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*أنا سكينة آدم
من السودان-- المدينة الأبيض
خريج هندسة كيميائية - جامعةالخرطوم 2007
أعمل في جامعة كردفان*​


----------



## اشرف غنيمي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

كميائي /اشرف غنيمي
مدير شركة استيراد وتصدير بمدينة نصر
خاصة بلكيماويات


----------

